# Does anyone else have these software issues with a 722K



## covix (Nov 18, 2009)

I changed to Dish about 2 months ago after having a DirecTivo for 8 years. There are some aspects of the 722K that baffle me. Maybe someone could shed some light.

1. When recording a show, I can choose "view" from the menu, or "start over." View goes to the channel, in live mode. Start over, obviously, starts the show over. When starting over and watching a still-recording show, it will not remember my place if I turn the receiver off and come back. If I come back, the only options are "view" and "start over". Does this happen for everyone? Why does it treat a "still recording" program differently than a recorded program?

2. If you have been watching a live show from the beginning, and decide to record it, pressing record only records from that point onward. This is noted in the options that appear. Tivo used to record whatever was in the buffer, back to the beginning of the show if possible. However, is there a way to say "record this from the beginning" on the 722? 

3. If I am watching a show which is still recording even if I am two hours behind live, and I accidentally press "stop", it stops recording, period. No confirmation or warnings, nothing. Does this happen for other people? I like to record hockey and FF through commercials, but I've missed several ends of the games because I accidentally pressed "stop".


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

covix said:


> When watching a still-recording show, it will not remember my place if I turn the receiver off and come back.


This is the way life is. You are not experiencing anything unexpected here.


> If you have been watching a show from the beginning, and decide to record it, pressing record only records from that point onward. This is noted in the options that appear. Tivo used to record whatever was in the buffer, back to the beginning of the show if possible. However, is there a way to say "record this from the beginning" on the 722?


Carefully read the options you are given. If the entire show is in the buffer, you should have the "option" of "Record Entire Event".


> If I am watching a show which is still recording even if I am two hours behind live, and I accidentally press "stop", it stops recording, period. No confirmation or warnings, nothing. Does this happen for other people?


Handholding isn't one of the ViP722K's strong points. It does its best to do what you tell it and if you didn't mean it, it isn't sorry.


----------



## covix (Nov 18, 2009)

harsh said:


> This is the way life is. You are not experiencing anything unexpected here.


If I start a program from "My Recordings" list, I actually do expect it to save the place I was if I stop and come back to it. I can't fathom why it treats a "still recording" show differently than a "previously recorded" show, other than perhaps to add a "stop recording" option.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

:welcome_s

There are some differences between ViP models and far more differences between ViP DVR's and other brand DVR's. It's frustrating if you are used to specific features, but the lack of a "placeholder" being set in a show already recording which you start watching with "Start Over" has been a common complaint here since the 622 was introduced. I'm surprised about the "stop recording" without a warning. Both my 722 (not k) and 612 give me a warning.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Moving to the 722 support forum._


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

covix said:


> If I start a program from "My Recordings" list, I actually do expect it to save the place I was if I stop and come back to it. I can't fathom why it treats a "still recording" show differently than a "previously recorded" show, other than perhaps to add a "stop recording" option.


What ViP do you have? I do get a warning on my ViP722 and 622, when I go to stop a recording. 
As for the recording in the buffer, its kind of a trade off. You can create small recordings for highlights, and such, something I do alot of. 
If you want to record the entire show, you have to be on the channel when the show starts, and go to options, there you will see record entire event. If you some in late, even a minute late, you have to rewind to the begining.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The receiver cannot create a bookmark on a file it is writing because the file is open.

You cannot do two write operations on an open file - corruption would ensue..


----------



## jbkusa (Sep 21, 2009)

covix said:


> 2. If you have been watching a live show from the beginning, and decide to record it, pressing record only records from that point onward. This is noted in the options that appear. Tivo used to record whatever was in the buffer, back to the beginning of the show if possible. However, is there a way to say "record this from the beginning" on the 722?





harsh said:


> Carefully read the options you are given. If the entire show is in the buffer, you should have the "option" of "Record Entire Event".


I haven't been able to get this to work on my 722K... is this really possible?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

jbkusa said:


> I haven't been able to get this to work on my 722K... is this really possible?


It certainly is possible and this is not a new feature. The 622 and 722 also work this way. I don' remember to my 942 days nor my 508 days, but it may well have worked there also.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

jbkusa said:


> I haven't been able to get this to work on my 722K... is this really possible?


Yes it is possible. 
I have noticed though it requires that you have tuned to the show, at the begining, do not tune it LATE. Then when you press record, press the right button like you are browsing to move over to options, and the bottom option is record entire event. There are other options as well like, extended time, set reacurring.
If you have tuned into the show after it has started, the record entire event, will be grayed out.


----------



## girdnerg (May 17, 2007)

1. and 2. work that way for me. I can get my 722k to resume a recording in progress only if i watch it on the opposite TV (recording on TV1 and watch,stop,resume on TV2).

3. mine will give me the pop-up asking if I really want to stop it. Always has.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Also remember that the buffer on the 622/722 is one hour on each tuner, so if it's a movie that you decide to record when the movie is close to being finished, you won't get the whole thing.

Instead of using the "option" of "record from the beginning," I will often "rewind" to the beginning just to cut out any commercials and set it right at the beginning of the show. Then I just hit "record."


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

Jim5506 said:


> The receiver cannot create a bookmark on a file it is writing because the file is open.
> 
> You cannot do two write operations on an open file - corruption would ensue..


Come on this is not rocket science. Any software engineer knows how to create another file let's call it a bookmark file that saves your place.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

tm22721 said:


> Come on this is not rocket science. Any software engineer knows how to create another file let's call it a bookmark file that saves your place.


So you think that in that Dish has not done so that they are either inept or that they are simply acting contrary? lol


----------

